# 705-60-2 suppliers recommendations



## mithyl2 (Oct 14, 2022)

hi everybody,

before i make a purchase, could anyone let me know if the suppliers you see on made-in-china selling pmk are decent? 

i couldn't find any more than 1 potential supplier on here for pmk (cas no. 705-60-2). is there a longer list somewhere?


----------



## lulysunny

i think i can


----------



## Jesse_Pinkman_

mithyl2 said:


> hi everybody,
> 
> before i make a purchase, could anyone let me know if the suppliers you see on made-in-china selling pmk are decent?
> 
> i couldn't find any more than 1 potential supplier on here for pmk (cas no. 705-60-2). is there a longer list somewhere?



mithyl2Your CAS is Not Bmk
1-Phenyl-2-nitropropene | 705-60-2.


----------



## mithyl2

Jesse_Pinkman_ said:


> Your CAS is Not Bmk
> 1-Phenyl-2-nitropropene | 705-60-2.



Jesse_Pinkman_
yes it's pmk, as far as i know can be used for amphetamine synthesis


----------



## mithyl2

lulysunny said:


> i think i can



lulysunny
do you mean they should be decent suppliers on made-in-china?


----------



## Jesse_Pinkman_

PMK is for MDMA, Not amphetamine 



mithyl2 said:


> yes it's pmk, as far as i know can be used for amphetamine synthesis



mithyl2


mithyl2 said:


> yes it's pmk, as far as i know can be used for amphetamine synthesis


PMK Oil/ PMK Glycidate

CAS 28578-16-7

PMK methyl glycidate

CAS 13605-48-6


----------



## mithyl2

Jesse_Pinkman_ said:


> PMK is for MDMA, Not amphetamine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesse_Pinkman_
i was concerned about this because as you point out there are different types, but i'm following this guide:

http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhn...esis-from-p2np-with-nabh4-cucl2-1kg-scale.70/ 

and if you click on the link for 'P2NP (Phenyl-2-propanone)' it directs you to the page where the cas number i'm asking about is on.


----------



## Jesse_Pinkman_

But anyway, PMK and P2NP are totally different things.


----------



## lulysunny

mithyl2 said:


> do you mean they should be decent suppliers on made-in-china?



mithyl2yes


----------



## KokosDreams

mithyl2 said:


> i was concerned about this because as you point out there are different types, but i'm following this guide:
> 
> http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhn...esis-from-p2np-with-nabh4-cucl2-1kg-scale.70/
> 
> and if you click on the link for 'P2NP (Phenyl-2-propanone)' it directs you to the page where the cas number i'm asking about is on.



mithyl2
What you are looking for is P2NP, not PMK

1-phenyl-2-nitropropene with the CAS number: 705-60-2, your CAS was correct but it is not PMK.

There is a bunch of suppliers on Alibaba that you can order from, also this product can easily be sourced in Poland


----------



## mithyl2

ok, thanks for clearing that up. i've found one vendor of p2np in poland on here with 1 review, could anyone else confirm if they're good to use?

and could anyone outline the distinctions between pmk, bmk and p2np? (i thought these words were interchangeable.) apparently it's bmk that is what's used for amphetamine sythnesis.


----------



## KokosDreams

mithyl2 said:


> ok, thanks for clearing that up. i've found one vendor of p2np in poland on here with 1 review, could anyone else confirm if they're good to use?
> 
> and could anyone outline the distinctions between pmk, bmk and p2np? (i thought these words were interchangeable.) apparently it's bmk that is what's used for amphetamine sythnesis.



mithyl2Which seller are you talking about? Constantylious?

Regarding BMK, PMK and P2NP.

Bmk & P2NP are used for amphetamine, PMK is used for MDMA.

P2NP is reduced to convert it to amphetamine while you convert BMK Glycidates to P2P, which is then converted to Amphetamine.

Usually BMK is used on larger scales with a little more knowledge while P2NP is a good start for beginners I would say.


----------



## turk

KokosDreams said:


> What you are looking for is P2NP, not PMK
> 
> 1-phenyl-2-nitropropene with the CAS number: 705-60-2, your CAS was correct but it is not PMK.
> 
> There is a bunch of suppliers on Alibaba that you can order from, also this product can easily be sourced in Poland



KokosDreamsdo you know sellers that accepted bitcoin ?


----------



## KokosDreams

turk said:


> do you know sellers that accepted bitcoin ?



turkThe user Constantylious777 is accepting bitcoin, also the user UWe9o12jkied91d is accepting bitcoin, both do ship from EU


----------

